# DNP degradation over time??



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

To cut a long story short I have some old BRL from a few years ago that were given to me. I passed some on to a female friend. She had never used and just took one tablet a day but didn't really feel anything. I remember definitely feeling something from one back in the day, when I went to 2 a day it was pretty horrendous so I was suprised by this.

Does the DNP weaken over time. Was just sat in a sealed bag in a drawer for a couple of years. I wouldn't have expected it to be completely useless but i could be wrong. Shes on the Black Magic now and feeling warmer from it quite quickly on a slighly higher dose (250mg instead of 200mg) so don't think she is immune to it.

Not sure if anyone can answer but are the old BRL ones likely to be pretty crap after a couple of years? Have others that I can use but don't like wasting gear. Especially as DNP costs a fair bit more than it used to!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Bump for evenining crew and DNP fiends


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Was she taking T3?


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Are they the caps or tabs because whilst the caps were decent, the tabs they made for a bit were gash......


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

DNP is relatively stable but may be susceptible to decomposition by UV radiation. Store in a cool dark place.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

I've read it doesn't degrade but I believe otherwise. I've used old dhacks that I previously got great results off and barely had any sides or fat loss. Had been kept in the tub, in a tupperware box, in a rarely opened cupboard. Anyway switched to newly bought stuff, think the new stuff was Crystal Heat, and weight fell off me again.


----------

